# Medicion de angulo de desfase en Proteus



## sammaael (Jun 23, 2010)

Hola a todos quisiera saber i es posible medir angulos de desfase de corriente en el sofware de simulacion proteus. De ser asi como hacerlo. Le he dado vueltas al asunto y no se me ocurre como...
Cualquier ayuda se los agradeceria!!
Ssaludos


----------



## themetallord (Jun 23, 2010)

Prueba a poner la herramienta osciloscopio en el punto que desees, pon una sonda de tensión y otra de intensidad. Obten el periodo de la señal (mirando el osciloscopio, si no la sabes), y la diferencia del cruce por cero entre tensión e intensidad. 
El resto es sencillo:

Si 360º ---- Periodo
    xº ------- diferencia de tiempo entre tensión e intensidad (cruce por cero)

Espero haberme explicado bien y que te sea de utilidad.

Un saludo.


----------



## sammaael (Jun 23, 2010)

una duda como coloco una sonda de tension y una de intensidad???


----------



## themetallord (Jun 23, 2010)

En la barra vertical a la izquierda de tu ventana, hay dos sondas, pone Voltaje prove mode y current prove mode, aparece en el icono una V y una I.

Sigue estos pasos:

Boton derecho en el "escritorio" dale a place, despues a graphs, y despues a analogue. te saldrá una gráfica vacía hasta que simules. 

Tras esto, pon las sondas que te comento en el punto del circuito a analizar (pinxas y arrastras, como siempre)

Tras esto, pincha sobre la grafica, y pulsa add trace. 

Selecciona la sonda correspondiente (tensión o intensidad)

Tras esto, pulsa espacio. Se iniciará una simulación NO A TIEMPO REAL. Clica 2 veces en la gráfica y verás la corriente o tensión. 

El resto es calcular como te indiqué arriba.

Si tienes dudas pregunta, o te subo alguna imagen del proceso.

Un saludo.


----------

